# What is it to regard iniquity in the heart?



## Blueridge Believer

(Thomas Watson, "The Beatitudes" 1660)

"If I regard iniquity in my heart" Psalm 66:18

What is it to regard iniquity in the heart?

When we INDULGE in sin. When sin not only lives 
in us-but when we live in sin. Some will leave all 
their sins, but one. Jacob would let all his sons go,
but Benjamin. The fowler holds the bird fast enough 
by one claw. Just so, Satan can hold a man by one sin. 

Others HIDE their sins. Many deal with their sins 
as Moses' mother dealt with her son. She hid him 
in the basket, as if she had left him-but her eye 
was still upon him-and in the end, she became his 
nurse (Exodus 2:9). Just so, many seem to leave 
their sins-but they only hide them from the eye 
of others. Their heart still goes after them, and at 
last they nurse and give breast to their sins.

To regard iniquity is to DELIGHT in iniquity. Though 
a child of God sins-yet he does not take a delight in 
sin. "I do the very thing I hate" (Romans 7:15). But 
the wicked make a recreation of sin. They "delight in
wickedness" (2 Thessalonians 2:12). Never did one 
feed with more delight on a meal he loves-than a 
wicked man does upon the forbidden fruit!

To regard iniquity is to make PROVISION for sin. "Make 
no provision for the flesh, to fulfill the lusts thereof." 
(Rom. 13:14). The wicked are caterers for their lusts. 
This is to make provision for the flesh-when one studies 
to satisfy the flesh and provide fuel for lust. Thus Amnon 
made provision for the flesh (2 Samuel 13:5). He pretends 
to be sick, and his sister Tamar, must be his nurse. She 
must serve his food to him-by which means he defiled 
her virginity. It is sad when men's concern is not to be 
holy-but to satisfy lust!


----------



## moral necessity

Good question to study! I hope many share their thoughts on this verse, for I have found it a discomfort to my conscience for many years. 

For me, I think it could mean something totally different, yet I respect others who may disagree.

Blessings, and thanks for the insight!


----------

